# 409" buck!



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is this real or is this fake? http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2009/05/world-record-buck


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm guessing it's fake, but I really really really want it to be real.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, I read the story and comments that go along with the pics. 99% sure its a hoax.

LOL @ the deer getting into the farmers barn and eating grain that had growth hormone in it.


----------

